# Possum



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever smoke a Possum ? I have one that I want to smoke just looking for some idea like wheather to brine or not and what kind of brine...I have pics..


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had possum many years ago, but breaded and fried, not smoked. As I recall it had somewhat of a skunky flavor. Brining might be a good idea to remove some of that flavor. Soaking it in buttermilk for a few hours might help also.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

I think its the fat that has the taste you ar talking about and I have removed most of that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have never tried it but I'm in fla so we have a bunch of them here. So give it a try and let us know maybe we all will soon be walking the roads for the possum road kill.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL this one was not road kill it had been eating out of a bag of chicken food for about a month..I am goin g to do it after my Christmas trip.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm Going Out On a Limb Here and Guessing This is a Southern Thing?


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

LMAO  Yes it is....but anybody can jump right in....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

Roller,

Let us know how it is.

I agree with Athabaskar on the brining.

I was gonna tell you to make sure he's dead, but he seems to have lost his head over the whole situation.

I had one in a trap when I was a kid.

When I approached him, I noticed flies were walking around on his eyeballs!---Dead Right ???

I grabbed the trap chain & started to walk away, and he started climbing up the freakin' chain with the feet that weren't in the trap!!!!!

Scared the crap out of me. I was just about to sling him over my shoulder !!!

Talk about playin' Possum !

No I didn't eat him.

Bear


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

I will have Q-Views......Maybe a Racoon will be next...


----------



## miamirick (Dec 14, 2010)

good luck with that road kill,    hope you do some heavy drinking for that smoke!!!   doesnt look like too much meat on him should let him graze some more of that chicken food too fatten him up


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Roller,
> 
> Let us know how it is.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!! Thank's Bear, I needed a good laugh today! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I could just picture that one in my mind heh-heh.

Reminds me of a time I took a gal camping and we caught a bunch of catfish. I had them be-headed, skinned, gutted, and soaking in some milk, she went to grab one and toss it in the flour for coating and it twitched! Needless to say that particular piece of catfish got some terric hang time before it came back down to earth..... and I think every camper at the lake heard her scream. Ahhh.... good times!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok there's something I haven't tried.

I think the 2 most unusual things I ate was raw eel and Rattlesnake.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 16, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Ok there's something I haven't tried.
> 
> I think the 2 most unusual things I ate was raw eel and Rattlesnake.


Never had raw eel, but I like smoked eel (unagi), has a slightly sweet flavor.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Roller, If I would have known, my neighbor and I shoot one last week. He was aggravating the other neighbors dogs and she didn't want it to bite her dog. So she asked if we would take care of it. I think it was the biggest possum I have ever seen, it must have been at least 8-10lbs.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok you have to qview this.  I have eaten many things but possum never made that list lol


----------



## roller (Dec 16, 2010)

Shoneyboy there are plenty around here without taking a road trip..lol...thanks anyway..been awhile since I have been down your way...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2010)

Roller,

Make sure you cut it up a little before you smoke it, to make sure he isn't playing possum, or you could open the smoker door, and he'll just get up & walk on home!!

Don't ever trust them little $%^&*(#$%^&).

Bear


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2010)

I know Bear but he will have smut on his nose and no tail.....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2010)

Roller said:


> I know Bear but he will have smut on his nose and no tail.....lol




Good point---He may be too embarrassed to go home??


----------



## squirrel (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember growing up my dad making possum stew. I'm sure I ate it then, but couldn't bring myself to do it today. Let alone clean one or smoke it. They just look so darn creepy and dirty to me. Kinda like my ex husband.


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2010)

Squirrel Did you skin and dress him...lol

Thats funny Bear !!! I am thinking about making pulled possum with it...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for that story Bear, it made my day.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Roller,
> 
> Let us know how it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Roller,
> 
> Make sure you cut it up a little before you smoke it, to make sure he isn't playing possum, or you could open the smoker door, and he'll just get up & walk on home!!
> 
> ...


You've got that right. A couple of weeks ago my golden busted through the dog door going ballistic. She had heard a possum on the patio. I followed her out and the possum was laying next to a potted plant. I dragged the dog away, which was pretty easy. She doesn't like dead things so much. Went back about ten minutes later and the possum had gone away, probably to make more possums.


----------



## chopper103in (Dec 18, 2010)

when i lived in south east Kentucky, i used to hunt all the time and put whatever i caught in the freezer.

i have eat squirle,coon,rabbit and groundhog but never a opossum, i always thought they were too nasty of an animal.

but then again i like pork and chicken


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2010)

chopper103in said:


> when i lived in south east Kentucky, i used to hunt all the time and put whatever i caught in the freezer.
> 
> i have eat squirle,coon,rabbit and groundhog but never a opossum, i always thought they were too nasty of an animal.
> 
> but then again i like pork and chicken


I agree about how nasty the little suckers can be.

Years ago I watched a movie about some mad scientist who was doing experiments on animals on a scary island. He turned some small animals into wild boar sized beasts. The people had to escape from the island under 50 gallon drums that had been welded together, while these beasts were trying to stick their heads under the barrels to tear their legs off. When I was face to face with a snarling pizzed off possum, he looked just like one of the beasts in that movie----A dead ringer! Might even have been a possum they used in filming the close-ups.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2010)

Boy am I glad I'm a Damn  Yankee...


----------



## aeroforce100 (Dec 19, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Boy am I glad I'm a Damn  Yankee...




You do know that a Damn Yankee is one that came down here and stayed; don't you?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2010)

aeroforce100 said:


> Beer-B-Q said:
> 
> 
> > Boy am I glad I'm a Damn  Yankee...
> ...


That would be a "Dumb" Yankee.

Could also be a Retired Yankee.


----------



## java (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper, ive eaten squirell, rabbit,ect. but not coon, is it any good? i would like to try it as we have a ton of them around here. 

as for the possum ive never even seen one up here but i reckon i would try it. knew a guy that ate a prairie dog once,said it wasnt too bad.

i guess it depends how hungry a fella is!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Coon is really good, kind of a dark greasy meat but good. lol

I've not tried possum... have you smoked it yet Roller?


----------



## java (Jan 16, 2011)

cowgirl,i know its kinda off the subject here,but how do you prepare your coon? we have a few around here i would like to dispatch.

i see your from oklahoma,they got any possum down there?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

java said:


> cowgirl,i know its kinda off the subject here,but how do you prepare your coon? we have a few around here i would like to dispatch.
> 
> i see your from oklahoma,they got any possum down there?




 java, We  skinned them, soak in salt water overnight if possible (seems like we soak everything in salt water lol )   Then marinade or season and smoke. They are pretty greasy and the meat reminds me of goose meat.

The best coon I've had was in an undergound pit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There are possums here but I've not tried one.

If you smoke one, take pics for me!


----------



## java (Jan 16, 2011)

cowgirl, i will have to try smokin a coon now. i think i will go buy a camera so i can post pics!! i will let you know how it goes

java


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

java said:


> cowgirl, i will have to try smokin a coon now. i think i will go buy a camera so i can post pics!! i will let you know how it goes
> 
> java




 Java, I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## chopper103in (Jan 17, 2011)

we would soak the coon in salt water for a minimum of 2 hours ( the longer the better), then boil it in water for about 20 min.

then i pull it out of the water and dry it off, then dredge it in seasoned flour and finish it in a frying pan

make gravy with the with the drippings

for dinner make mashed potatoes

for breakfast make bisquits and fry some eggs-----one of the best breakfast i ever had


----------



## azhunter80 (Jan 17, 2011)

chopper103in said:


> *when i lived in south east Kentucky*,




Just gotta stop right there, nuf said!  LMAO!!

Possum, huh.....maybe one day.


----------

